# WF7210 Paper Settings for best Colors in Heat Transfer



## sethf (Jul 29, 2017)

need help just purchased epson wf 7210 i am using cobra pigment ink and jpss and 3g paper

prints are are coming out dull what do i need to do to make color pop more vibrant

settings

using plain paper setting

print quality high


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

sethf said:


> need help just purchased epson wf 7210 i am using cobra pigment ink and jpss and 3g paper
> 
> prints are are coming out dull what do i need to do to make color pop more vibrant
> 
> ...


are you using an icc profile? is it dull on the jpss or is it dull still after you press?


----------



## sethf (Jul 29, 2017)

it is dull on jpss


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

sethf said:


> it is dull on jpss


it will look better after you press it


----------



## sethf (Jul 29, 2017)

yes using icc profile but not sure what profile to use from cobra ink

so far best result is cobra wf-pc jpss plain paper high quality icc profile


----------

